# Horse Licked me?!



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't know but my horse does it too lol


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It can be for a number of reasons, but salt is usually the major one. Does he have a salt lick? If the licking is excessive, I'd say he's lacking in salt.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Yup my dad had a customer who owner a big bay horse an when my dad would be working outside an sweating the horse would lick him trying to get the salt in his sweat...I would recomend buying a slat lick....

But if you get a salt lick an he keeps it up its prob because he likes you lol My horse does it on occasion if we are just having a relaxing day together an he feels affectionate lol


----------



## coelh102 (Oct 9, 2009)

yeah i have an apple flavored salt lick in the run in shed and one outside in the pasture by his round bale, he uses both as well as my other horses too


----------



## coelh102 (Oct 9, 2009)

coarse he could be apologising for kicking me in the hip on Monday too hahaha


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Usually it's just them being goofy- there are some big time lickers in our barn! (You know they aren't after salt when they will lick your jacket, lol)


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd say make sure he has a salt block at all times. Make sure his diet is balanced as far as minerals go and that he has free choice hay. Other than that, it's just him  This is more of an extroverted horse trait, one whos mind is busy busy busy! My first horse did it all the time (he passed away beginning of this year) and my horse now does it a lot.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

He's probably seeing if you taste good enough to bite. I wouldn't let it go on.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

my horse used to lick me all the time, he had plenty of salt, but it was his way of showing effection, haha he would lick my hands and ocat for EVER.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> He's probably seeing if you taste good enough to bite. I wouldn't let it go on.


Have to say, I'm with Kevin on this one. I'm sure there are plenty out there who do it out of affection or goofiness (my old hanovarian did this cause he was a goof) but some will do it to see how far they can go and one day CHOMP! Have seen that situation a bunch too.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

My DIL's mare was a big licker when she came here. Gave her access to a salt block and she doesn't do it nearly as often. She will still lick a hand now and then. You might try adding a bit of loose salt in her feed. Maybe she's not getting enough from the block. Not all horses like them.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

My horse licks me on rare occasions too, there might be a probelm if its constant though


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Usually after I have just given my horse, Stoeka, a treat, she would lick me continuosly. Very cute...


----------



## lexxwolfen (Oct 22, 2009)

Fendi loves to lick, and in the last 7 years she's never bit anyone. If she's being groomed and someone stands by her head with their palm open, she'll lick forever.


----------

